# Can someone ID this vine



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I really like this vine.I got it a few years back and have it growing in a few of my vivs and was hoping someone can tell me what it is.I'm referring to the pointy leaf vine with dark veins in the top left corner.Thanks!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Epipremnum cebu blue​


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Epipremnum "Cebu blue" perhaps


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Haha,nice call guys.It looks like your both right,and at the same time!


----------

